# Shallow Maxx Katt 210



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone got the scoop on this guy?

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/bod/4044293258.html


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

20,000$ for a hull no trailer.. emailed them last week sometime just to see what they wanted for them. Seemed over priced for a new boar builder


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Hull looks similar to the old shoalwater "Bajo"


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Agree 20K sounds high for a Fatcat splash. Amazing how many variations have been produced from the 21 sprint. Imagine the royalties if it could have been licensed.


----------



## fishincraze (Sep 6, 2013)

just curios as to why one would come to such a conclusion for it to be a fat cat splash and , also how many variations there would be ? Not defending any boat manufacture and , i'm not trying to start a post argument just curious as one would say.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

My bad..... no resemblance


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And makes you "wonder" why they would not come on here and talk about it!!!!!!! Getting axed straight out of the gate by the 2cool canibals!


----------



## fishincraze (Sep 6, 2013)

where you referring to the the hull design or cosmetic views since the deck is different from the deck are different , one more thing just wondering as to if any one knows some history over Fat Cat.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Have you priced out what other custom bay boat hulls are going for these days? 20k is NOT out of line imo.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

fishincraze said:


> where you referring to the the hull design or cosmetic views since the deck is different from the deck are different , one more thing just wondering as to if any one knows some history over Fat Cat.


Referring to hull design. Can't speak for construction of either boat but first glance will bet the ShallowMax hatches will leak. At least the FatCat hatches are molded.

What do you expect us "cannibals" to say about a copy of a copy?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

ReconFishin4Life said:


> Have you priced out what other custom bay boat hulls are going for these days? 20k is NOT out of line imo.


Yep.......

20k for a hull plus trailer, rigging, aluminum, power, etc. easily mid to upper 40's. Wanna guess what the reasale will be?


----------



## fishincraze (Sep 6, 2013)

most other boats are actually in the same price range dargel katt is going for 30 hull with trailer , shallow stalker is about the same in the mid 20's , shoalwater would be in the mid 20's and so on as most boat companies are usually close to each others price. i had talked to Manny vasquez from fat cat he said the hull price for a 21ft boat was 15,000 and for a 25ft was 20. Don't take this as a specific pricing just some of the ones i remember off the top of my head.


----------



## fishincraze (Sep 6, 2013)

What do you expect us "cannibals" to say about a copy of a copy?[/QUOTE]

where would get that a fat cat is a copy of ,and a shallow maxx being a copy of the so called copy.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

fishincraze said:


> What do you expect us "cannibals" to say about a copy of a copy?


where would get that a fat cat is a copy of ,and a shallow maxx being a copy of the so called copy.[/QUOTE]

Really?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=570338


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That guy used to bounce around most of the fiberglass shops in the Valley to have them build his boats to sell. He teamed up with Cougar Marine to make his 15' scooter (ss splash) a year or so ago but not sure if he is still working with him. Maybe southbay will chime in. 

First time in saw it on cl I thought the same thing. This dude will splash anyone, even a splash of a splash.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

fishin shallow said:


> That guy used to bounce around most of the fiberglass shops in the Valley to have them build his boats to sell. He teamed up with Cougar Marine to make his 15' scooter (ss splash) a year or so ago but not sure if he is still working with him. Maybe southbay will chime in.
> 
> First time in saw it on cl I thought the same thing. This dude will splash anyone, even a splash of a splash.


Hey Fishin Shallow!
In all fairness and so as to not start a war, Joe's Shallow Maxx was a heavily modified SS, not a pure splash, but whoever made the mold for him did a very lousy job. The interior finish and gunwales were horrible which he allowed us to repair, but the transom and wings were very crooked and warped and that along with the new EPA fuel system requirements and other quality issues is where we parted ways. I can't say anything about any other models he is having made. I can't believe he's still advertising new boats on CL like you say. Oh well.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

southbay said:


> Hey Fishin Shallow!
> In all fairness and so as to not start a war, Joe's Shallow Maxx was a heavily modified SS, not a pure splash, but whoever made the mold for him did a very lousy job. The interior finish and gunwales were horrible which he allowed us to repair, but the transom and wings were very crooked and warped and that along with the new EPA fuel system requirements and other quality issues is where we parted ways. I can't say anything about any other models he is having made. I can't believe he's still advertising new boats on CL like you say. Oh well.


Thanks for the clarafication...when people would ask about his boat I would tell them that it was a good boat when you were building them for him but now that you parted ways I will have to restrain from recommending his hulls because who knows what fiberglass shop is building them now.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Fatcat made by Manny Vasquez was a splash of a Shallow sport with the center chine cut out. I was under the impression he had not produced any of them in several years. Without seeing a bottom view or at least a front view of this Shallowmaxx I couldnt say whether it is a SS copy with the center chine cut out or not, but I do know that they have been making SS copies in various forms for several years under the Shallomaxx name.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*ahhhh*



Slimshady said:


> Agree 20K sounds high for a Fatcat splash. Amazing how many variations have been produced from the 21 sprint. Imagine the royalties if it could have been licensed.


hahahaha.....if only....if only :headknock


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry shallow gal but you have been mistaken about our boat being a splash of a shallow sport it is completely different the only thing that is the same is it floats I will post some more detailed pictures so you can lay this to rest most women have a pretty good eye for detail and you should probably look one over a little more closely before you try to take credit for somebody else's work we were the first ones to use a checkered nonskid finish on our decks so maybe shallow sport splashed us hahah

Manny


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

fatcatboats said:


> Sorry shallow gal but you have been mistaken about our boat being a splash of a shallow sport it is completely different the only thing that is the same is it floats I will post some more detailed pictures so you can lay this to rest most women have a pretty good eye for detail and you should probably look one over a little more closely before you try to take credit for somebody else's work we were the first ones to use a checkered nonskid finish on our decks so maybe shallow sport splashed us hahah
> 
> Manny


Oh Snap! Subscribed, popcorn popped!!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

I checked out that shallow max in person and it looked just like my SS hull without the center chine. It did seem a little expensive though. I went next door and checked out the stoner super cat and that thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

fatcatboats said:


> *Sorry shallow gal but you have been mistaken about our boat being a splash of a shallow sport it is completely different the only thing that is the same is it floats* I will post some more detailed pictures so you can lay this to rest most women have a pretty good eye for detail and you should probably look one over a little more closely before you try to take credit for somebody else's work we were the first ones to use a checkered nonskid finish on our decks so maybe shallow sport splashed us hahah
> 
> Manny


Lets face it, a splash is a splash. Manny, and many others, all started with a SS hull, mold or whatever that they didn't design, and modified it in some manner and then call it their own. I think it was Wesley's grandfather (could be his father) who in the 1980's designed the SS quad hull we see today. Funny thing is that Joe V. of ShallowMaxx told me how he was one of the first to see and ride on that first hull way back then.
Over the years I've had two of my original (copyrighted) designs copied/stolen/splashed and each time I was successful in the courtroom. I just wish SS would stand up for what is theirs although it may be too late.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm not trying to start a pizzin contest here, but I do remember one of the first ones you came out with several years back, that red one you had parked in front of Boaters World in Brownsville for quite a while. I got a very good up close look at it several times and it was very clearly based on our boats. And thats fine. And maybe the boats are different now? But I know how they started out since your brother, who was a Shallow Sport owner at the time, has been a friend and vendor of ours for many many years. 

We cant go getting upset everytime someone tries to market a similar product to ours. It happens so often we'd go crazy. We just have to set ourselves apart through the quality of our boats and our reputation. If anything it pushes us to improve and shows people that the design is a good one. Like I've said time and again, there's plenty of room on the water for all different kinds of companies. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

I was Just wondering..... If I bought a Boat mold from somebody, Is it considered splashing???? because i really wanna get into the boat making business but don't wanna be known as a splasher lol


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I was investigating hulls a few years ago, and visited his "shop" in Brownsville. Modern hull fabrication it isn't. Lots of plywood, chopper gun and very heavy resin rag layup. If the price is attractive, tear it up, but don't for a second think it's on par with one of the better builders, it's not.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

how fast is it?


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

It amazes me that boat manufacturers don't have every employee sign non-compete, non disclosure and intellectual property agreements.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

This is interesting and pretty darn funny. A couple of small time boat builders copied a major flats boat builder's design right down to the angle of the console sides. They take the most important chine out of the hull and decide it's far superior to anything the major builder has ever put on the market. Yeah. Right. The funny part is where the spec hull can seen according to the Craigslist ad. B S Marine. You can't even make this stuff up. Too funny.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

George in Pearland said:


> I was Just wondering..... If I bought a Boat mold from somebody, Is it considered splashing???? because i really wanna get into the boat making business but don't wanna be known as a splasher lol


Are you referring to the mold that has been sitting on a stand at your shop,are the one you cut down for someone from 18 to 16 that has your mariner on it lol.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

George in Pearland said:


> I was Just wondering..... If I bought a Boat mold from somebody, Is it considered splashing???? because i really wanna get into the boat making business but don't wanna be known as a splasher lol


Okay, let's say John designs a new boat and goes through all of the time, trouble and loads of money to build the plug and ultimately the production mold. John owns that design and tooling and if he's smart he'll copyright it since patenting a "boat" is pretty much impossible.
So, someone, somewhere pulls a quick mold off of one of John's boats. Whether or not they change or modify it, it's still theft, splashing. Then, if that person sells you the mold, it's still a splash. Oh, some court cases said if it's changed 10% it's okay, while others have taken a section of the splashed boat and put it in the original mold and if it fit, it was a splash.
The only way it isn't is if the original designer/owner sold the mold and design rights (must be in writing) to that person. Each and every time that mold or a duplicate of it is sold, copies of those documents must accompany it.
For instance, I have several of our original design molds for sale and if and when they are sold, the appropriate paperwork will go with them. The same will hold true if and when I sell my company.
You're right, being known as a splasher is not a good thing.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Mold ... Check 
Papers .... Check 
3 Master Fiberologist ... Check!

Let the Boat Building Begin! 

Thanks SouthBay


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

George in Pearland said:


> Mold ... Check
> Papers .... Check
> 3 Master Fiberologist ... Check!
> 
> ...


Go for it Gerorge ill buy one.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Master Fiberologist....I like that. I think its going on my business card


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

George in Pearland said:


> Mold ... Check
> Papers .... Check
> 3 Master Fiberologist ... Check!
> 
> ...


Right on, brother. Whenever my Shoalwater has had enough abuse we'll talk.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Gerald S said:


> It amazes me that boat manufacturers don't have every employee sign non-compete, non disclosure and intellectual property agreements.


Would'nt they have to be able to speak,read and write English first ! ?


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Master Fiberologist....I like that. I think its going on my business card


I made up that name because every time me and my wife would meet ppl they would ask us what do we do for a living and she would say that she was a speech pathologist and when they would ask me i would just say '' i fix boats '' :/ .... so i started saying that i was a fiberologist lol :walkingsm


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

*BigBay420* & *Justin_Time* Thanks for the support guys!! we are going to take it slow and try and build a good boat


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> Master Fiberologist....I like that. I think its going on my business card


Thats copyrighted shallowgal no splashing LOL.I guess its OK to splash since its happens to y'all so many times.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*My o2*

It is theft and splashing ONLY if you copy a boat builders hull to form a new start-up company in competition - its kinda dishonest to tweak it a little here and there and call it your own

However it isn't theft if you personally LIKE a hull and build your own one off one time mold, at your cost - that's just being frugal and smart - and it does not infringe copyright - only manufacturing with intent to distribute do --

Heck I would take it as a compliment - you would have to sink Japan and Chyna if that were the case --

carry on --


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Shallow sport 21'








shallowmaxx.









Looks pretty much the same in the back.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Splash*



southbay said:


> Lets face it, a splash is a splash. Manny, and many others, all started with a SS hull, mold or whatever that they didn't design, and modified it in some manner and then call it their own. I think it was Wesley's grandfather (could be his father) who in the 1980's designed the SS quad hull we see today. Funny thing is that Joe V. of ShallowMaxx told me how he was one of the first to see and ride on that first hull way back then.
> Over the years I've had two of my original (copyrighted) designs copied/stolen/splashed and each time I was successful in the courtroom. I just wish SS would stand up for what is theirs although it may be too late.


Southbay, I was told by one of your customers whom where one of the first to purchase your Southbay 200 that his dream boat was a New Water Ibis but just couldn't afford or justify spending that much money. And a short time later the Southbay 200 was born...

Moral of the story?? One shouldn't throw stones if one lives in a glass home....


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

this is the aft end of our boat now that there is some pics to compare to notice that the sides have some rake and also notice the motor inset as well as the bottom curvature on the s s which we do not have either and the front is also included which is what i guess people compare it to the ss and then a more close up of the front end so that you could make a closer comparison at the end i guess its what you want to beleive but i have built something that i am comfortable with and enjoy fishing on i think that everyone is entitled to build whatever they wish and try to improve on things that are out there i think we have a product that is very comparable in performance and exceeds in the ride which is what i like as we all get older and fatter we want to be more comfortable doing the things we enjoy

and the truck that is something else we do another one of our passions is hunting and before anybody says anything i apologize incase somebody thinks we splashed that too!!!!:cheers:

Manny Vaquez


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

MajekMike said:


> Southbay, I was told by one of your customers whom where one of the first to purchase your Southbay 200 that his dream boat was a New Water Ibis but just couldn't afford or justify spending that much money. And a short time later the Southbay 200 was born...
> 
> Moral of the story?? One shouldn't throw stones if one lives in a glass home....


The basic drawings for the South Bay model had been on the drawing board/desk for about 18 months before he came in. We were planning on making the plug and mold but weren't in a hurry until he went crazy over it. The plug and mold process took 10 months to build from scratch. The South Bay isn't even close to the Ibis or Curlew except in width and a little in looks. The South Bay is an "original design" (like all of our boats) not a splash. Obviously you don't kinow the difference in a splash vs an original design.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Hey Southbay - Do you have a website? I googled SouthBay boats, and got a bunch of pontoon links...


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Hey Southbay - Do you have a website? I googled SouthBay boats, and got a bunch of pontoon links...


http://www.cougarmarineusa.com/


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

Now now southbay I think you should be measured with your own ruler remember a splash is a splash I have looked at your boat line and have seen splashes from the aluminum boats to el pew adores to wannabe curlews and lets not forget the Payton scooter, so really which boat have you really built on your own design they all look like splashes of one thing or another so there I have returned to you the stone you have cast I am with majek mike do not throw stones unless you want them thrown back we should respect what others want to do and let them go about their business people will follow whom they wish and spend their hard earned dollars where they wish you should not bad mouth anybody for trying to make an honest living !!!!

Manny Vasquez


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Now I know why the Majek brothers will not let me take pictures while in their shops....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Entertaining as Usual, I would expect no Less.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Subscribed with popcorn popping!!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

fatcatboats said:


> this is the aft end of our boat now that there is some pics to compare to notice that the sides have some rake and also notice the motor inset as well as the bottom curvature on the s s which we do not have either and the front is also included which is what i guess people compare it to the ss and then a more close up of the front end so that you could make a closer comparison at the end i guess its what you want to beleive but i have built something that i am comfortable with and enjoy fishing on i think that everyone is entitled to build whatever they wish and try to improve on things that are out there i think we have a product that is very comparable in performance and exceeds in the ride which is what i like as we all get older and fatter we want to be more comfortable doing the things we enjoy
> 
> and the truck that is something else we do another one of our passions is hunting and before anybody says anything i apologize incase somebody thinks we splashed that too!!!!:cheers:
> 
> Manny Vaquez





fatcatboats said:


> Now now southbay I think you should be measured with your own ruler remember a splash is a splash I have looked at your boat line and have seen splashes from the aluminum boats to el pew adores to wannabe curlews and lets not forget the Payton scooter, so really which boat have you really built on your own design they all look like splashes of one thing or another so there I have returned to you the stone you have cast I am with majek mike do not throw stones unless you want them thrown back we should respect what others want to do and let them go about their business people will follow whom they wish and spend their hard earned dollars where they wish you should not bad mouth anybody for trying to make an honest living !!!!
> 
> Manny Vasquez


....,?,,.....??..!.?.....,...

^Sprinkle around accordingly.

Quick question to Fatt Catt people, why the random threads about your boats on these boards? I see them come out of complete left field with some great review from people that have never ever posted before. Honestly, just curious.


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

Honestly I had never spent much time on these threads and was never aware of the comments that other people were making. My son is a little older now and has taken an interest in the boat business that I had let sit idle for some time while. He is a little more computer literate than I am and has been reading more of the threads to get more in tune to the trends, which us old guys don't really care to keep up with while we are out doing what we like, I guess a change of the time. I had put in alot of time money and hardwork into something that I enjoyed doing and had kind of lost the fire to be honest, but now with my son as a new partner he has rekindled the fire and I hope to give him an opportunity at a business that has brought me great joy and made some great friends along the way. So stay tuned we are here to stay and will be moving forward with projects that you will see in the near future.

Manny vasquez


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

fatcatboats said:


> Honestly I had never spent much time on these threads and was never aware of the comments that other people were making. My son is a little older now and has taken an interest in the boat business that I had let sit idle for some time while. He is a little more computer literate than I am and has been reading more of the threads to get more in tune to the trends, which us old guys don't really care to keep up with while we are out doing what we like, I guess a change of the time. I had put in alot of time money and hardwork into something that I enjoyed doing and had kind of lost the fire to be honest, but now with my son as a new partner he has rekindled the fire and I hope to give him an opportunity at a business that has brought me great joy and made some great friends along the way. So stay tuned we are here to stay and will be moving forward with projects that you will see in the near future.
> 
> Manny vasquez


Thats about as sincere as you can get! Good luck with the resurrected biz!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

One of y'all got a mold I can borrow? I want to build my own boat.


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you backwater appreciate the positive feedback and I hope to do business with some of the bloggers as well as make some new friends.
And to timbov2 I would be happy to help you build a boat of your own give me a call 956-459-7710


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

MajekMike said:


> Southbay, I was told by one of your customers whom where one of the first to purchase your Southbay 200 that his dream boat was a New Water Ibis but just couldn't afford or justify spending that much money. And a short time later the Southbay 200 was born...
> 
> Moral of the story?? One shouldn't throw stones if one lives in a glass home....




After I thought awhile about your slanderous and defamatory remarks I thought I should stay calm and direct you to our website, to the testimonials and the 4th one by Paul Kee (the guy you're mis-quoting). Read it again very carefully and you'll see he had to wait a very long time while we developed the plug and production mold from our (my) original design. I think you owe me a public apology to match your outlandish statement. By the way, I don't throw stones (that's for sissies), I throw boulders and I might have one with your name on it after your remark.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

southbay said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> After I thought awhile about your slanderous and defamatory remarks I thought I should stay calm and direct you to our website, to the testimonials and the 4th one by Paul Kee (the guy you're mis-quoting). Read it again very carefully and you'll see he had to wait a very long time while we developed the plug and production mold from our (my) original design. I think you owe me a public apology to match your outlandish statement. By the way, I don't throw stones (that's for sissies), I throw boulders and I might have one with your name on it after your remark.


Ok, so I read the testimonial #4 and in that testimonial it reads and I quote:

"A few days later I walked into his office, ready to buy, when on his desk I noticed a sketch, of what I told him was my "dream boat", a New Water Ibis!"

From reading that testimonial, this customer also believed that what you had sketched looked like an Ibis...

So you are trying to sit there and say Fat Cat Boats is splashing Shallow Sport and you are not?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

MajekMike said:


> Ok, so I read the testimonial #4 and in that testimonial it reads and I quote:
> 
> "A few days later I walked into his office, ready to buy, when on his desk I noticed a sketch, of what I told him was my "dream boat", a New Water Ibis!"
> 
> ...


I can tell you the bottom of the new water and the bottom of the southbay are nothing alike. I see nothing between the two that are the same other than the in the floor storage.. Which is very cool.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Splash or no splash, it makes me laugh considering other resemblances......non boating that is.


----------



## DBL_TRBL (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks a little dry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

southbay said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> After I thought awhile about your slanderous and defamatory remarks I thought I should stay calm and direct you to our website, to the testimonials and the 4th one by Paul Kee (the guy you're mis-quoting). Read it again very carefully and you'll see he had to wait a very long time while we developed the plug and production mold from our (my) original design. I think you owe me a public apology to match your outlandish statement. By the way, I don't throw stones (that's for sissies), I throw boulders and I might have one with your name on it after your remark.


Technically its libel defamation if you can prove it untrue. Would that be the boulder aka lawsuit you're talking about throwing?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This thread is getting very "Heart worming" again. Continue.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Technically its libel defamation if you can prove it untrue. Would that be the boulder aka lawsuit you're talking about throwing?


Yup


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

southbay said:


> Yup


:headknock


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

What time do the Aggies?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

and here come the lawsuit threats. Boy I sure do love America!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Slimshady said:


> Splash or no splash, it makes me laugh considering other resemblances......non boating that is.


looks like a giant clit


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Just because you copy a mold does not mean the quality of the boat is the same as the original builder. So go on splashers, but when your boat falls apart and doesn't hold up the same as the original builder you know why. I can say my buddy has a 1999 SS and the bottom is still as solid as the day he bought it even with all the oyster shell he has run over.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

After this thread and the SCB vs El Pescador thread, we need a new forum catagory "SPLASH TOWN"


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i don't throw rocks, i'll just sue the **** out of you. 

'Merica!


----------



## Mr. Jiggles (Sep 18, 2013)

^ this guy needs to be on The People's Court


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*SPLASH or NOT ?*



bjmillet said:


> After this thread and the SCB vs El Pescador thread, we need a new forum catagory "SPLASH TOWN"


Excellent idea! Each thread should provide "Proof of Splash" pics, detailed comments by the Splashed and the Splasher, the Splashed should list possible repercussions they would like to heap upon the Splasher, the Splasher should reply to that list with their own list of retaliatory measures. A poll could be set up to let the 2Cool public vote on the merits of each thread. And of course this will all be conducted with the class and restraint that has been a hallmark of 2Cool (Especially during the last couple of years). :spineyes:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

spotted123 said:


> Excellent idea! Each thread should provide "Proof of Splash" pics, detailed comments by the Splashed and the Splasher, the Splashed should list possible repercussions they would like to heap upon the Splasher, the Splasher should reply to that list with their own list of retaliatory measures. A poll could be set up to let the 2Cool public vote on the merits of each thread. And of course this will all be conducted with the class and restraint that has been a hallmark of 2Cool (Especially during the last couple of years). :spineyes:


Now remember the biggest splash of all time was the Pathfinder vs Blazer Bay and pathfinder winded up on the loosing side of that battle.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess Tiburon did it the correct way, no splashing from them. Pure science, hard work, determination and patience.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i think there is a tib mold in a sand dune that someone could splash.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> i think there is a tib mold in a sand dune that someone could splash.


LOL


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> LOL


x2


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> One of y'all got a mold I can borrow? I want to build my own boat.


X2


----------



## asia (Aug 18, 2012)

Happens all the time and it works.....
Transport classic are splashed from old boston whaler Hull and the XLR8 is a lake and bay if i remember correctly


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

asia said:


> Happens all the time and it works.....
> Transport classic are splashed from old boston whaler Hull and the XLR8 is a lake and bay if i remember correctly


And Haynie splashed a Bayliner..... lol


----------



## Makojj (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> And Haynie splashed a Bayliner..... lol


LOL


----------



## tgjoiner (Jul 3, 2012)

I built the ultimate "splash" lol

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=608730

Maybe yall should start offering a kit...I'd build one of those too!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*passing judgement without a demo ride*

Interesting that Texasislandby, slimshady, fishincraze, alwaysworkin,etc, all pass judgement on a boat without even getting on the boat in the water and seeing what a new boat design can do. Has anyone taken a demo ride on the Shallowmaxx Katt 21? LOL. The answer is NO... including Alwaysworkin who at least looked at the boat.

I challange Texasislandby, slimshady, fishincraze, alwaysworkin etc, to take a demo ride and then write an opinion based on facts. The Demo ride is free so what are you afraid of?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Bring it on down to SPI and I'll hop on it and run. I'll even meet you out in the bay on my boat.


----------



## blammo (Apr 4, 2009)

*don't be scared!*

Any time some one comes along with a new product there are always nay sayers saying nay. Take a ride on the boat then talk smack. The boat runs shallow, dry and turns quite well at higher speeds. All the controversy surrounding the subject does make for an entertaining read. Thank all of you for the laughs this rainy morning. Again, demo rides can be taken any time on said "splashed" boat. We are bone dry here, the splashing has made everyone around us all wet. LoL :cloud:


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

AlwaysWorkin said:


> I checked out that shallow max in person and it looked just like my SS hull without the center chine. It did seem a little expensive though. I went next door and checked out the stoner super cat and that thing is pretty sweet.


yep and 19000 with a trailer !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

My new mold will be ready next summer! Priced right with a new trailer !


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Honest opinion*

It is always important to understand why some people say the things they do. To get an honest opinion you have to have someone with an open mind who is unbiased. Texasislandboy is captain Andrew Marikos who runs a 21 foot Shallow Sport and is probably sponsored by Shallow Sport given the information on his website... hardly an unbiased opinion or someone who has an open mind. Check out his website for yourself.

Click on...FishingCharterSPI.com

My challenge is to any unbiased fisherman not being paid by Shallow Sport, or relative of the Shallow Sport to take a demo ride on the Shallowmaxx Katt 21 and compare it for yourself to the ride of a Shallow Sport.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Run-skinny said:


> It is always important to understand why some people say the things they do. To get an honest opinion you have to have someone with an open mind who is unbiased. Texasislandboy is captain Andrew Marikos who runs a 21 foot Shallow Sport and is probably sponsored by Shallow Sport given the information on his website... hardly an unbiased opinion or someone who has an open mind. Check out his website for yourself.
> 
> Click on...FishingCharterSPI.com
> 
> My challenge is to any unbiased fisherman not being paid by Shallow Sport, or relative of the Shallow Sport to take a demo ride on the Shallowmaxx Katt 21 and compare it for yourself to the ride of a Shallow Sport.


Sorry bud. I'm not paid or sponsored by Shallow Sport Boats well not at yet at least... Hoping to change that soon. Thanks for the Website drop! I could use the hits for sure! The reason I own and run Shallow Sport boat is because I have owned 7 boats in my life time, 3 of which were Shallow Sports. I spend about 100-150 days a year on the water I have driven or rode in almost every brand and type boat made in Texas even the same boat made by someone else. The reason I stick with Shallow Sport is they are the original... A Texas Legend. They take care of there owners and are always a phone call way or a short drive in my case.

And your right I do run a 21' Sport and its almost old enough to drink now and it still looks and rides great!
Good luck with your boat and business.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

sad3sm


----------

